# Ack

## delta407

I'm really tired, so I might be missing something here. Anyway, I just set up a Gentoo box with a 8139too-compatible NIC (as evidenced by the successful install process), but on the reboot, eth0 is missing. (As in, ifconfig shows the loopback interface and that's it.) dmesg shows that the driver finds the card... heck, it even tells me it negotiated 100 megabit, yet ifconfig shows nothing.

Thoughts? This happens both when compiled into the kernel and when loaded as modules.

----------

## pjp

IRQ conflict?

----------

## Naan Yaar

Silly question, but I'll ask it since you were really tired  :Smile:   Did you remember to add net.eth0 to the default runlevel?  If you did, did you see any errors when it came up?

----------

## delta407

 *Naan Yaar wrote:*   

> If you did, did you see any errors when it came up?

 

Yes, it said [!!] and quit.

Anyway, the eth0 fairy seems to have visited while I had it doing a looping kernel compile -- eth0 showed up in ifconfig and stays working between reboots.

I am officially going to bed.

----------

## delta407

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> IRQ conflict?

 

IRQ 5, all plug-and-play, with APIC enabled. And, again, it [was] talking to the card, so I don't think so.

----------

## huhmz

Not to insult you or anything but did you run ifconfig or ifconfig -a?

Perhaps the interface just isn't configured and therefore doesn't show up when you run ifconfig. Try ifconfig -a.

----------

## pjp

Did you actually read the posts?  He mentions ifconfig in 2 of them.

----------

## delta407

Life is good now, anyway. (Until I add another NIC, that is.  :Wink: )

----------

